# What was that new wipe and poly name...?



## robutacion

Hi peoples,

From posts and threads I read in here, some were about some of the new products that some people are trying to replace the CA with, I believe that some products were mentioned that seem to be super easy to apply, dry fairly fast and leave a lovely shine, that is the product name I'm after and sure, I could be spending a few hours searching but I feel a bit lazy and I was hoping that someone out there would read this request of mine and be able to reply, possibly giving me some pointers of the application and results.

I use the CA finish on a lot of stuff but some items are far from easy to CA, those are the items that I require to find a product in the type of wipe and polish that can provide identical hardness and finish/gloss mirror.  I have used many of the typical wipe and poly products available in most local hardware/paint suppliers but they don't give me the results I'm after.

What is the product you know that can "replace" the CA in wood/acrylics finishes..?

Thank you,

Cheers
George


----------



## TonyL

Les Elm uses Wipe On polyurethane; it is not CA.
Some are using Gluboost. However, it is CA


----------



## darrin1200

I am not sure if you are looking for Gluboost





						GluBoost: CA Adhesives & Glue Accompaniments
					

CA adhesives and glue accompaniments for instrument and furniture build, repair and maintenance.




					gluboost.com
				




It has been talked about quite a lot lately, although it is a CA product. It is used as a wipe on finish and repair product, for flat surfaces, as well as turnings. I haven’t tried it yet, as I have not found anywhere in Canada to get it, and the online places I have seen, won’t ship across border. But i do want to give it a try.


----------



## leehljp

I did a quick search with this phrase and came up with several:









						Wipe-on or Brush-on Polyurethane: What's the Difference - Tylynn M
					

When should you use wipe-on or brush-on polyurethane and what's the difference? It come down to method of application and number of coats.




					www.bitterrootdiy.com
				








						Wipe-On Poly - Clear Polyurethane Finish | Minwax®
					

Minwax® Wipe-On Poly is a durable, oil based, clear polyurethane finish for interior wood that provides protection with a classic, hand-rubbed look.




					www.minwax.com
				



Oil Based:








						Applying Wipe-On Polyurethane
					

Applying Wipe-On Polyurethane : Wipe-On (also called oil-based) polyurethane blends the best of both worlds of finishing: the high durability and protection of polyurethane with the simple wipe on application of an oil finish. Unlike water-based polyurethanes, you don't have to wo…




					www.instructables.com
				




HOWEVER in all of them, I saw a 2 - 4 hour cure time between coats; not exactly CA Speed. The speed of curing is minimized psychologically if one does 6 to 12 pens in a production type of atmosphere. In other words, at the end of 6 hours you can have 6 pens done.

George, I read and hear the same thing you do, but when it comes down to it, I still have not found that 30 minute Poly, or 1 hour total poly cure time with shine/buffing.


----------



## TonyL

darrin1200 said:


> I am not sure if you are looking for Gluboost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GluBoost: CA Adhesives & Glue Accompaniments
> 
> 
> CA adhesives and glue accompaniments for instrument and furniture build, repair and maintenance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gluboost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has been talked about quite a lot lately, although it is a CA product. It is used as a wipe on finish and repair product, for flat surfaces, as well as turnings. I haven’t tried it yet, as I have not found anywhere in Canada to get it, and the online places I have seen, won’t ship across border. But i do want to give it a try.


Rockler just started carrying it; at least in GA.


----------



## TonyL

Maybe they will ship? https://gluboost.com/products/


----------



## donstephan

Not sure how many finishes will be as hard as CA.


----------



## robutacion

Yeah, I think you guys said it all, is really anything out there (anywhere in the world) that can "replace" the CA finish when it comes to application to non-round items, I'm talking specifically about knife handles shaped from the Hairy and Dwarf Banksia I produced for these 2 guys from Adelaide,  All the handles were sent to China where the blades were made and then inserted into the blanks I made, 8 types on the first production and 6 types on the second production about 700 in total but in China they don't really know how to work and finish the Banksia blanks even though I made a tutorial video and dozens of pics showing what needed to be done but in the end, the banksia handled knifes had to come back to me as they failed to apply the CA finish as requested, the whole handle structure was totally compromised firstly with the wax and later varnish coatings that I had to remove to apply 6 good soaking thin coats of CA (mainly the first 2 coats/dippings), the issue became even worse when I find out that the knife tung (what goes inside the handle) is barely longer than the plastic and metal ring they used as the ferrule, therefore, is basically nothingto suport and give strenght to the handle/pod and that is not as I believe it should be.

Anyway, I may do a bit of a story on these knives handles I created and some of the requirements that have to be met to not compromise my work and some of the unique materials I use(d), some of you already know how important to take those extra steps with some of my blanks, Banksia blanks specially, the finish type and product use will determine how long that handle will last, these guys have put a lot of work to get these knives together, I have side by side with them and making sure the right methods are used in these handles, my name in on them but is a lot than my name, is need to make the expectation and trust these guys put on me but also the expectation to those that are buying their knives, their Kickstarter went extremely well and their new website is coming along nicely, they named them Koi knives.

So, and going back a little bit, all the other type finishes I have available to me here in Australia, many I have tried and some are simply not suitable, wipe and poly(ish) type has the drying problems mentioned by some of you and the fact that they don't offer the durability required, I have created this post because I read a few comments on here about some new products that some folks were using instead of the CA, those are the products' names I was after so that I could do some research and decide if is worth to have them sent to me for testing.

With the product names provide, I will have a look and see but I would like to hear from the folks that are actually using those CA type replacement products and hear their experiences, opinions...!

Thank you.

Cheers
George


----------



## Don Rabchenuk

Was it one of the uv finishes?  Maybe https://www.solarez.com/


----------



## leehljp

George, After reading your last post above, I was going to suggest Solarez, as already mentioned above. Since this is totally a surface finish, Solarez might work. It works on Pool handles well.


----------



## darrin1200

TonyL said:


> Rockler just started carrying it; at least in GA.


I just checked Rockler, and it is not available for shipment to my country. I think I will have to do a cross border trip to get it.
Edit:  I just sent a message to Gluboost. We’ll see what they say.


----------



## penicillin

I recently switched to GluBoost for CA finishes on my pens. I am using both the standard and thin "Fill 'n Finish" products with the GluBoost activator. I like the GluBoost finish better than the StickFast finish or StickFast CA glues used as finish. Make no mistake about it, GluBoost is a CA finish. It is not that different than StickFast or other CA glues and finishes. CA is NOT polyurethane.

If I want a "softer" finish, I use Hut Crystal Coat friction polish. It is okay, but not great. When I use it up or it gets too old, I will replace it with something else. (Shellawax? Mylands?) Friction polishes have a nice, soft, wax finish, but are not nearly as durable as a CA or polyurethane. 

Oil-based wipe-on polyurethane finishes are not available where I live. Water-based poly finishes are available.


----------



## madara

Those handles are beautiful! I love the angle at the butt of the handle!


----------



## sbwertz

I use the MinWax wipe on poly.  In our hot dry climate, it cures in an hour or so, except during monsoon.  In the winter, it is very dry, but not so warm and it takes longer.  I use it on non-turned items, most recently on a desk set tray to hold a fountain pen and business cards, and on the base for a paper towel holder.


----------



## madara

I love the MinWax Wipe-On Poly. I've used it on knife handles and other non-turned items. It dries very quickly and allows you to apply several coats in a short period of time. Traditional Poly seems like it always takes a day or two to harden, plus I avoid drips and runs with the Wipe-On Poly.


----------



## darrin1200

darrin1200 said:


> I just checked Rockler, and it is not available for shipment to my country. I think I will have to do a cross border trip to get it.
> Edit:  I just sent a message to Gluboost. We’ll see what they say.




Didn't mean to hijack.
Just heard from Gluboost, and they connected me with a guitar shop in Toronto. I'm hoping to try this stuff.


----------



## leehljp

George, I am going to chime in again.


> provide identical hardness and finish/gloss mirror.



Because pens in "general" require only a short time to bring to the finish stage, and because CA provides a tough hard shine, CA does things others can't in the same amount of time. Of course we know that. I have used tung oil at times, and when I do it right, I am always amazed at the outcome. But REAL tung oil takes an eternity to finish, especially compared to CA. Within the "durability and protection" of the pen, I will put Tung Oil side by side with CA. Tung Oil, depending on the brand and degree of clarity, will enhance some wood tones but maybe change holly and other bright colored woods in a minuscule negative degree. The drawback to T O is the time factor with the number of steps/coats necessary.

I haven't thought of developing an equivalent shine on built up T O. Not sure if it will, but wood is wonderfully displayed under a good build up of T O.


----------



## Sylvanite

If you _really_ want the most durable wood finish, that will withstand the harshest use and most handling, look into conversion varnish.  

It's not the easiest, nor the cheapest finish, and it is quite wasteful for small batches, but holds up better than anything else I know.


----------



## Wagner11

Is it possible you are referring to KBS diamond coat? It's the only thing like what you mentioned that I can remember being mentioned.


----------



## madara

I like the look and feel of a nice TO finish. I like to use a variety of finishing methods. I haven't mastered CA yet so I use friction polish (Aussie Oil) or TO.


----------

